#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Well logging and reservoir evaluation

## slb_expert

Anybody has Well logging and reservoir evaluation book - Oberto Serra pls share it to me. Tks inadvance

See More: Well logging and reservoir evaluation

----------

